# VOWR radio station in St. John's, NL



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know at least a few people have discovered this wonderful (mostly oldies) radio station here on CMF, mainly in that "Share your favorite music" thread. They play wonderful, timeless music. If you ever want a break from today's too-fast pace, slow it down beautifully with VOWR. Station is run by all volunteers. Thought I'd mention today is there annual Pledge Day, where they raise the bulk of the funds to keep the station going. If anyone would care to donate a few $ their way it'd be much appreciated.
Here's the website. Enjoy, as their slogan says,: "The Music of Your Life".:
http://vowr.org/

(BTW, during their Classic Country shows, they play some of the BEST "hurtin'" songs 
ever...)


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*http://www.islagrant.net/default.htm*

They played this one Saturday morn

Isla Grant - A Single Yellow Rose

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8GlN4SC7nE


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

lotta people like Isla.... Not a big fan of her vocal style, I'm afraid...
I direct your attention to country music pioneer HOF-er Jean Shepard who died this weekend...
One of the great all-time quotes:
"At the award ceremony, she spoke about the start of her career as a woman in country music. "As you know, there wasn't none of us," she said. "But I was happy to do my part. I hung in there like a hair on a grilled cheese."


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. I changed computers and haven't listened for a year or so.

RIP Jean Shepard. She has a lot of tunes on YouTube from the country shows where all the favorites get together as a group.

I tried it on Rogers cable and it was a different station. Maybe they feed some programming sometimes.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I changed computers and haven't listened for a year or so.
> 
> RIP Jean Shepard. She has a lot of tunes on YouTube from the country shows where all the favorites get together as a group.
> 
> I tried it on Rogers cable and it was a different station. Maybe they feed some programming sometimes.


funny sags... i've had it on Rogers, and it's the same a on-air?
maybe there's a lag in the time-zones...haha


----------

